
Memo to DOJ—Drop the Apple E-Books Suit - evo_9
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303740704577527211023581798-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwNzExNDcyWj.html
======
lmm
We hate it when this logic - "it's not in the public interest to prosecute
them, whether or not they broke the law" - is applied to big banks. Apple
should be treated no differently.

